# Oh come on,,,give me a break !.



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 22, 2018)

Just doing The Nests Engine checks & Found Oil in the Header Tank !,,***..



Now it DOSENT appear to be on the Dip Stick -
 
OR around the Oil Filler Cap -


Don’t know WHATS happend their, Or Infact WHEN it happened as i drove some 200 mile before I got here, Then I haven’t started the Eng for 4 wks since as I’ve had The Alternater Replacement.

SIGH,,,,


----------



## n brown (Jun 22, 2018)

oil cooler, on my lt35 it wasn't a big deal to change


----------



## n brown (Jun 22, 2018)

soak up the oil with kitchen roll, it may only be a little bit


----------



## winks (Jun 22, 2018)

This any help?

Oil in header tank

Cheers

H


----------



## harrow (Jun 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Just doing The Nests Engine checks & Found Oil in the Header Tank !,,***..
> View attachment 64708
> View attachment 64709
> Now it DOSENT appear to be on the Dip Stick -
> ...


Sorry to hear the news, better ask if the job is still on offer


----------



## Pauljenny (Jun 22, 2018)

Commiserations.
We were driving along yesterday. As we we passed the MOT Garage that we regularly use, my chauffeuse said that the gearstick was loose . The service warning light came on.
We coasted onto his forecourt. Turned the engine off .
He came to investigate  and found it wouldn't restart.
Turns out to be a fail- safe on the semi auto gear change electrics. .
Ordered a new module, couriered overnight and popped in place, this morning. ... I didn't trouble him about asking for an estimate, as we weren't going anywhere.

Lovely Bloke allowed us to empty the cassette, take on water and locked us in, giving us the keys to use the kitchen, toilets and beer from his fridge.

The bill... 13 days of my state pension.
Were we lucky?
It could have gone when we were wilding or abroad.
Hope you get just as lucky too.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks Guys,
I’ve spent my afternoon With the aid of 4 Split Cardboard Boxes & an old Blanket put on the Floor under The Nests Engine Bay, Then 2 Rolls of Kitchen Towel & a Hosepipe, I’ve ‘Flushed’ through & Cleaned Out the Header tank as best I can.
Re-Cheaked for any signe of Water in the Engine Oil in the Filler Hole & Dip Stick pipe, & Nope Can’t See any. Am calling it a Day for now though,,Will start the Engine tomorrow & Run it at just a few revs for 20mins or so then Re-Cheak. Then If all ok, I will go for a little wander for a cpl of hours so The Nest can Streach it’s Wheels.
Knowing my luck I will have a Prang tomorrow!...

No, I’m not going to take the extension on the job that I’ve been offerd Harrow, I need to get out & have a Shuffle for a bit...BUT ‘I try’ & Never burn my Bridges with Work contacts though & Have left it with them that ‘MAYBE’ I will come back IF they haven’t found anyone els & do a month or so in the busiest part of the season after I’ve had a Cpl of Weeks away.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 22, 2018)

Not sure which engine you have in there NZ but it could very well be an oil cooler problem. Its showing the right symptoms


----------



## The laird (Jun 22, 2018)

If it’s the type the oil filter spins onto the oil cooler I’d go for the oil cooler mate .


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 22, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> Not sure which engine you have in there NZ but it could very well be an oil cooler problem. Its showing the right symptoms



Hey, Hi ya Dave,
I’ve got a 1996 Peugeot 320 2.5TD.
It’s hard to say how much oil was in the Header Tank as I suppose it always looks more than it is (Like Blood on a wet surfaces). But The level in the Engine was ok on the Level & free from signs of water.
My thinking is,,,Surly if THICK oil can leach into the Water cooling system, Why won’t THIN water flow into the Oil system ?.


----------



## harrow (Jun 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey, Hi ya Dave,
> I’ve got a 1996 Peugeot 320 2.5TD.
> It’s hard to say how much oil was in the Header Tank as I suppose it always looks more than it is (Like Blood on a wet surfaces). But The level in the Engine was ok on the Level & free from signs of water.
> My thinking is,,,Surly if THICK oil can leach into the Water cooling system, Why won’t THIN water flow into the Oil system ?.



Depends where it is mixing, expensive or an arm and a leg, at least it's the right time of the year to have no antifreeze.


----------



## n brown (Jun 22, 2018)

when my oil cooler went , i carried on using the van for a couple weeks . never got any water in the oil , and really , it wasn't loads of oil in the water- but enough to worry you ! so for me , not that big a deal but needs sorting .as for cleaning the coolant system after the cooler is replaced, i wasn't prepared to discard £20 quid's worth of anti freeze , so i just mopped the header with kitchen roll daily till it cleared, about a week


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 22, 2018)

Hmmm, Soooo,,,
Now I’ve cleaned out the Header Tank, When I start the Engine tomorrow I know it would be fairly Instant that I see more oil come into the tank as it will be in the Pipes & around the Water cooling system as you would expect.
But, Would this potentially cause more Engine Damage if I was to put the Engine under Load on a Run ?.

Post crossover with brown,


----------



## harrow (Jun 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hmmm, Soooo,,,
> Now I’ve cleaned out the Header Tank, When I start the Engine tomorrow I know it would be fairly Instant that I see more oil come into the tank as it will be in the Pipes & around the Water cooling system as you would expect.
> But, Would this potentially cause more Engine Damage if I was to put the Engine under Load on a Run ?.
> 
> Post crossover with brown,



If it's the oil cooler then its is just the cooling system, heater matrix etc that will be filthy with engine oil and that would need a lot of careful flushing out, barring in mind the cooling system will not be working correctly with the oil added to it.

Worst case scenario it is the head gasket or cylinder head and or block and you will trash the engine.

I don't know if you have an oil cooler fitted.

I have seen garages use biological washing powder to clean out the cooling system, but it won't be easy.

Sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 22, 2018)

NZ, I believe the oil cooler on those is the type that sits directly behind the oil filter (looks like a tin can with two water hoses attached)
The way it works is, its an oi lto water heat exchanger, transferring heat from the oil to the water which is then cooled by the radiator. Now then, when the engine is running the oil pressure is obviously greater than the water system pressure so it would only take a very small hole in the oil/ water interface to allow the oil to be forced into the cooling system.
Hope that explains it and apologies if you were already aware.
The oil cooler will probably set you back somewhere over a hundred quid.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 22, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> NZ, I believe the oil cooler on those is the type that sits directly behind the oil filter (looks like a tin can with two water hoses attached)
> The way it works is, its an oi lto water heat exchanger, transferring heat from the oil to the water which is then cooled by the radiator. Now then, when the engine is running the oil pressure is obviously greater than the water system pressure so it would only take a very small hole in the oil/ water interface to allow the oil to be forced into the cooling system.
> Hope that explains it and apologies if you were already aware.
> The oil cooler will probably set you back somewhere over a hundred quid.



Thank you for that, & a Brilliant description.
I ALWAYS listen & Take in what people say, it seldom hurts & Alway benefits in some way or another.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

Ok,
As I said I’ve now Cleaned & Flushed through the Header Tank, Re-Checked the Engine Oil in the Cap, Filler, & Dipstick Holes to find NO obvious trace of Water or thatv’Yellowy / White Creamy Gunk’.
Soooo Now I’m Running the Engine for an hour at just a few revs to get the Coolent circulating & will Then Shut it Down to have another look & Check before Going to Bude on a Jolly for a bit to give The Nest a chance to feel the Road again.
Before-

Now -

Let’s see what it’s like after the coolent has cycled a few times !.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'd put money on it being the oil cooler NZ. You wont find water in the sump as the oil is being forced into the water system. Fairly certain the oil will reappear in the header tank, keep an eye on your oil level !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> I'd put money on it being the oil cooler NZ. You wont find water in the sump as the oil is being forced into the water system. Fairly certain the oil will reappear in the header tank, keep an eye on your oil level !



Thanks Matey,
I’m actually about to turn the engine off now, I will let it cool a tad then have a look see & report back.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

Ok,
So Engine started First time & NO DASHBOARD WARNING LIGHT !. But noticed the New Alternater charging Fairly High ! -

But it’s powering the Fridge as well While the Engine is running!.

Ran for around 50 minuets with a few revs just to take the ‘Lumps’ out of the Engine Noise if you know what I mean, it’s a Hot day, The Bonnet was Down & The Nest is of course Stationary. The Temperature slowly climbed but didn’t go above 110°C then Dropped Down when the Fans kicked in Whitch was a fair few times, So Everything Hot & Circulating kinda ok I would think.
When I stopped the Engine & let it cool for 40 minuets with the Bonnet Up, I then Checked the Oil Cap -

The Dip Stick Oil Level -

& of course the Header Tank it’self -


Hmmm,,,I Know it’s only a small test that isn’t under load or strain, & Don’t Forget that ‘Some’ of that Oil is still the residue from the Cooling system it’self,  But Fingers Crossed it appears not ‘TOO’ serious a problem & will give me time to earns some more money to take care of The Nest again in a few weeks !.
Maybe!!.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

Not a bad result ! Check again after you've had it for a run. I wouldnt think its too desperate and imagine you can still run her but keep a very close eye on the oil level mate. It could well be that it has a minor leak in the oil cooler and oil does tend to appear more than it is when its in the header tank. Just bear in mind that if the cooler does give way it will dump all the oil into your water. Think I would sort it as soon as


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

Blinking Hell ! -


Or a bit better -

But obviously out of stock !

Isn’t there a Product something like ‘Radweld’ But for Minor Oil seepage Or Leaks that I can add as a temporary measure to give it a fighting chance until I can sort it properly end of Next month.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

yes but thats for water leaks. Not sure if theres anything to help with your problem though as it would need to be added to the oil. Not something I would be happy to do.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah, Sorry I DID mean for the OIL,
I found this -

& in like a few of the others available it kinda says it’s ok with Seals, Rubber & Neoprene Whitch is what a lot of the other products actually attack...

Any thoughts !


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 24, 2018)

Is it possible to do away with the original cooler (blank/bypass whatever) then fit an external oil cooler and fan?

Oil is the engine lifeblood NZ so you are better sorting than codging if possible. That does seem a bit pricey but I have only ever bought for cars (2.5 V6 though) and that was many years ago


----------



## The laird (Jun 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah, Sorry I DID mean for the OIL,
> I found this -
> View attachment 64782
> & in like a few of the others available it kinda says it’s ok with Seals, Rubber & Neoprene Whitch is what a lot of the other products actually attack...
> ...



Would not use stuff for your failure Paul .get a oil cooler exchange and job done with peace of mind imho


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Oh I agree & DO Take care off & Replace anything that is needed on The Nest, as you know it’s My Vehicle & My Home, So Absolutely won’t Bodge anything.
I was just wondering if to take care the Pressure off & worry of it worsening & to give piece of mind If i could put an Addative in as an interim measure to help until I get it replaced !


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

Ebay item 282267082492
£125 check and see if its the same as yours


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

Ohh REALLY appreciate you taking the time to look, But NO The Nests one is Different -

Looking at it from the front It’s got a Top Right & Bottom Right Flow pipe connections & obviously the Filter in the Middle.
It actually looks different to the one I thought it was earlier !.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

Hmmm, some detective work in order  :ninja:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

Well any help from anyone would really be appreciated
1996 Peugeot Boxer 320 2.5TD Base vehicle.
Maybe I should just call John Sampson to come out & Sort it as a NON emergency job again & Pay The Man,,,He Fine is Proud once, Let’s see if it was a fluke lol lol


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 24, 2018)

If you look in this link you can enter your engine details I think NZ.

It isn’t what I thought, was thinking it fitted in valley between cylinders on V engine or part of the radiator matrix

Fiat Ducato Oil Cooler Heat Exchanger 2.5D/TD 2.8TD JTD 98480768  | eBay


----------



## harrow (Jun 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Ohh REALLY appreciate you taking the time to look, But NO The Nests one is Different -
> View attachment 64786
> Looking at it from the front It’s got a Top Right & Bottom Right Flow pipe connections & obviously the Filter in the Middle.
> It actually looks different to the one I thought it was earlier !.



Good to see the picture, during the winter taking it easy you would get away with not having it, 

just linking up the hoses together,

but it is so hot at the moment that doing that would be risky.

Yes get the garage to fix it for you if you are not sure about doing it.

Me I am too tight, after oil cooler replacement I would be washing it out with biological washing powder !


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

Okay ..... the only reference to this I can find is a supplier in Holland (I think) Bart Ebben. Looks like the right one, unfortunately out of stock. Cant find one listed on fleabay even.
As an aside, if you want to prove that it is the oil cooler, if you take off the two water pipes and join them together with a bit copper pipe (bypassing the oil cooler) and run the engine. If you get oil dripping from the oil cooler then it proves its dodgy.
I appreciate you may be limited in what you can do given the fact you're living in the van but it just a suggestion of a way forward.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 24, 2018)

harrow said:


> Good to see the picture, during the winter taking it easy you would get away with not having it,
> 
> just linking up the hoses together,
> 
> ...



Could it be bypassed and fed to a separate oil cooler radiator mounted behind (or in front) of main radiator using cooling airflow twice Harrow? Once did this for cooling auto transmission fluid on a Saab and it worked okay but this is a bit different


----------



## The laird (Jun 24, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Could it be bypassed and fed to a separate oil cooler radiator mounted behind (or in front) of main radiator using cooling airflow twice Harrow? Once did this for cooling auto transmission fluid on a Saab and it worked okay but this is a bit different




Not advisable with this engine ,for the cost of a cooler why wreck an engine I worked wi5h Peugeot for a many years and please Paul just fit the cooler mate.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

The way these work is a bit different Nabs, The "oil cooler" is actually just a heat exchanger, transferring heat from the oil to the water which is cooled by the radiator on the water cooling system. It can be bypassed by joining the two water pipes which would obviously stop the oil getting into the water BUT then you are left with an oil leak. Oil leak could be stopped by connecting a pipe between the two connections but that would be subject to oil system pressures and would mean running without an oil cooler.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

I agree with Gordon. Its the only way to go, sourcing the new part may be problematical  though.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

Just realised the dealer name Bart Ebben is actually a used part supplier. Its the only place I can find the part listed, which probably doesnt bode well !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

The laird said:


> Not advisable with this engine ,for the cost of a cooler why wreck an engine I worked wi5h Peugeot for a many years and please Paul just fit the cooler mate.



Yes Matey as I said I’m going to have a New cooler fitted, No Question, It’s actually ‘Finding’ one & Trying to do what I can to have a bit of Piece of mind that I’m NOT going to be making it worse in the Mean Time !.

The Thunbnail Dave posted looks like the onevto me, But as he then says,,,Being the only supplier doesn’t bode well on the price & availability front .


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

NZ, Had a bit of a hunt about and from what Ive seen it appears that part is "no longer in production".
Guy on the peugeot forum was asking the same question after being unable to find one. Thats not to say they arent available but you may have a hard time finding one. Maybe theres an alternative part that will fit but not being familiar with that engine I couldnt say. Sorry I cant be more help.


----------



## The laird (Jun 24, 2018)

*Is this like yours Paul?*

Type in Peugeot boxer oil cooler 


Just a quick look got this but might not be like yours


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 24, 2018)

Would one of the bigger factors list alternatives?

Is the original cooler something that could be repaired by a decent welder or other craftsman, surely there has to be some options so maybe lateral thinking?

Scrap this if Gordon’s post has it


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

You would hope so Nabs. As for repair I dont know, I think they are actually a sealed non serviceable unit.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

The laird said:


> Type in Peugeot boxer oil cooler View attachment 64788
> 
> Just a quick look got this but might not be like yours



No matey, That’s part of the Problem The Nest is an old Girl now, & Finding the right one is difficult ,,
It’s more like This I think -
Oil Coolers & Pipes | Car Cooling & Heating | Euro Car Parts
 If you look st the a Picture I posted previously -

But look at the Price !!.
I did find a cheaper one at £270 ish,,,But I’m Buxxerd if I can find it now lol lol


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> NZ, Had a bit of a hunt about and from what Ive seen it appears that part is "no longer in production".
> Guy on the peugeot forum was asking the same question after being unable to find one. Thats not to say they arent available but you may have a hard time finding one. Maybe theres an alternative part that will fit but not being familiar with that engine I couldnt say. Sorry I cant be more help.



Dave You & All the other Posters have been a Great Help, That’s what makes this Forum what it is, Most Questions Most Ask will get some helpful answers Quickly


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 24, 2018)

VALEO Oil Cooler, engine oil   — item: 817649. Buy now!

817649,VALEO 817649; Engine Oil Cooler


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> VALEO Oil Cooler, engine oil   — item: 817649. Buy now!
> 
> 817649,VALEO 817649; Engine Oil Cooler



That’s the one I couldn’t find, I posted it earlier but for some reason couldn’t bloody find it when I looked again,
Hey Hey Well done Matey,,,But I ‘Think’ They wher Out of stock when I looked, so I wonder ‘IF’ they are going to get any more in, & ‘IF’ the price will change when they do !.
Cheers Nab


----------



## The laird (Jun 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> That’s the one I couldn’t find, I posted it earlier but for some reason couldn’t bloody find it when I looked again,
> Hey Hey Well done Matey,,,But I ‘Think’ They wher Out of stock when I looked, so I wonder ‘IF’ they are going to get any more in, & ‘IF’ the price will change when they do !.
> Cheers Nab



Here’s another lot to call


----------



## The laird (Jun 24, 2018)

And this lot might be worth a call


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 24, 2018)

This gives a list of compatible vehicles for that cooler so it stands to reason their oil cooler should fit yours no?

Oil Cooler VALEO 817649 for Citroen Peugeot  | eBay


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

Just sent ‘Autodoc’ an email on their Ask Questions’ page,,
So wait n see !.


----------



## The laird (Jun 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Just sent ‘Autodoc’ an email on their Ask Questions’ page,,
> So wait n see !.



Hope you get sorted Paul ,if not and you want me to try some big factors up here or get in touch with old mates of mine in the trade I don’t mind trying to  help till Thursday then I’m away to France but fingers crossed ,think we can all get together and try to solve this with you


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 24, 2018)

The laird said:


> Hope you get sorted Paul ,if not and you want me to try some big factors up here or get in touch with old mates of mine in the trade I don’t mind trying to  help till Thursday then I’m away to France but fingers crossed ,think we can all get together and try to solve this with you



Hey you,
I will certainly have that kind offer in the wings just in case my Friend,
This vehicle stuff is a Nightmare isn’t it lol lol,


Oh what am I saying,,,AOver the last few years The Nest has asked for The grand sun of A Belt Tensioner, An Alternater, A Battery & a Oil Cooler !,,,Not That Bad.


----------



## The laird (Jun 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey you,
> I will certainly have that kind offer in the wings just in case my Friend,
> This vehicle stuff is a Nightmare isn’t it lol lol,
> 
> ...



Well we’re here for you if needed Paul ,again good luck


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 24, 2018)

Heat is getting to me and I hadn’t posted link in previous thread but it’s there now


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

Attention Required! | Cloudflare

Spanish site 178 euros, cant tell if they have them in stock tho ?


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jun 24, 2018)

Oscaro France have it listed at 170 euro


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

As I said said earlier this weekend I Sent an email to The Same Garage that recently sorted my Alternater out for me & Have ALREADY had Not only a reply, But the ‘Possibility’ of them coming out YET AGAIN for a visit for them to have a look & Advise Later Today !.
I Have done a Review of them on the Reviews board,
I Honestly Can’t recommend Thease Guys ENOUGH !


----------



## delicagirl (Jun 26, 2018)

Great news.....   Fate obviously intends you to enjoy where you are for a little while longer......  who knows who may pop along for a chat ... or what wildlife you may see ...  or what joy you will experience there......    your 20 year old list of repairs sounds  MINISCULE to me !!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Great news.....   Fate obviously intends you to enjoy where you are for a little while longer......  who knows who may pop along for a chat ... or what wildlife you may see ...  or what joy you will experience there......    your 20 year old list of repairs sounds  MINISCULE to me !!!



Hey DG, 
I DO believe in Kharma, & You Reep What you Sow in life, 
The Nest has been & STILL IS A good, Safe & Reliable Home, that I try and take care of it as it’s current symbiotic custodian.
So I’m still Smiling & Loving my Lifestyle choice. & Looking forward to The coming Months !
Who WILL I meet ?.
What WILL I see ?.
Who knows, But it’s ‘Living Life’ isn’t it !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 26, 2018)

Well, True to their word, They came out, I explained what I found & how I dealt with it, Had a look at my Pictures, Then of course had a look for them selves, Started, & Stopped the Engine a few times, They seemed happy with that, Left it Running for a while, Looked at the end of the Exhaust while the Engine was running all of which is above me as to the reasons why they done what they done. They then turned the Engine off & after a Bit done the Obvious Coolent bottle, Engine Filler Cap, Rocker Block & Dipstick Checks They Then said,
‘Look we can see that there WAS oil in your Header Tank, & There absolutely shouldn’t be !. Appreciate There’s only a slight residue now due to the clean out that you’ve done, But Your Van (Yesss He called it a Van) started 4 times from cold on the Button first time, it Ran Fine, No evidence of White, Grey, Blue or any colour smoke from the Exhaust, & No obvious signs of Re-Contamination in your Oil or Header Tank So it’s difficult to absolutely say if it’s your Head Gasket &/Or your Oil Cooler, I recommend that we start with Dropping your Oil, Give it a Flush, Replacing your Oil Cooler & Filter, Properly De Grease & Flush your Cooling system & Replace you’re Cooling Fluid.’

Now I kinda expected that to be honest so will have to wait for the Price to come back, 
BUT AGAIN 
NO charge to me for their 25 minuet visit & Advice !.

I AM however going to actively Plug them to all I Meet that need Mechanical Services every opportunity I get!.


----------



## harrow (Jun 26, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well, True to their word, They came out, I explained what I found & how I dealt with it, Had a look at my Pictures, Then of course had a look for them selves, Started, & Stopped the Engine a few times, They seemed happy with that, Left it Running for a while, Looked at the end of the Exhaust while the Engine was running all of which is above me as to the reasons why they done what they done. They then turned the Engine off & after a Bit done the Obvious Coolent bottle, Engine Filler Cap, Rocker Block & Dipstick Checks They Then said,
> ‘Look we can see that there WAS oil in your Header Tank, & There absolutely shouldn’t be !. Appreciate There’s only a slight residue now due to the clean out that you’ve done, But Your Van (Yesss He called it a Van) started 4 times from cold on the Button first time, it Ran Fine, No evidence of White, Grey, Blue or any colour smoke from the Exhaust, & No obvious signs of Re-Contamination in your Oil or Header Tank So it’s difficult to absolutely say if it’s your Head Gasket &/Or your Oil Cooler, I recommend that we start with Dropping your Oil, Give it a Flush, Replacing your Oil Cooler & Filter, Properly De Grease & Flush your Cooling system & Replace you’re Cooling Fluid.’
> 
> Now I kinda expected that to be honest so will have to wait for the Price to come back,
> ...



Yes sounds a reasonable plan to me, it's what I would be doing.


----------



## Buckby (Jun 26, 2018)

Welcome to my world see my posts it’s a pain to get out of the cooling system there is a video on you tube putting dish washer powder in and flushing three times I used forte engine flush and de greaser


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 30, 2018)

Well, as I said on a different board, I needed to get away for a week or 10 days to Have a Think on a few things & Offers, So left & took a Slow Dawdle towards St Ives & inland a Tad.
I Have The Hester ON, Windows Wound Down, Stop every 9min Or So & after a cool down Do Engine Checks.
NO Water Evedent in Oil Sump Via Dip Stick
NO Water Evedent in Oil Via Oil Cap & Rocker Block
ONLY slight Oil ‘Film Or Residues’ in Header Tank 
Water level Constant 
Oil level Constant
Engine Temperature climes to around the 95° mark then Eng Fan Zkicks In to Knock it Back a tad as expected
Although I ‘Think’ I have noticed a little less Power from The Nest, Especially on Hills, & What is Cornwall Known for in reference to its Roads & Lanes !!!!. So That ‘Could’ Just Be me !. But Hmmm.
So I’m not suggesting that it’s cured it’s self but except for the Apparent a Power loss, All is Kinda ok at a Dawdle.
Any Thoughts ?.

Parked up now for a cpl of Days at a farm that I use to work on, So -


Oh Dear,,,It’s going to get messy!...


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Jun 30, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well, as I said on a different board, I needed to get away for a week or 10 days to Have a Think on a few things & Offers, So left & took a Slow Dawdle towards St Ives & inland a Tad.
> I Have The Hester ON, Windows Wound Down, Stop every 9min Or So & after a cool down Do Engine Checks.
> NO Water Evedent in Oil Sump Via Dip Stick
> NO Water Evedent in Oil Via Oil Cap & Rocker Block
> ...





Messier..... lol lol!


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jul 1, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey, Hi ya Dave,
> I’ve got a 1996 Peugeot 320 2.5TD.
> It’s hard to say how much oil was in the Header Tank as I suppose it always looks more than it is (Like Blood on a wet surfaces). But The level in the Engine was ok on the Level & free from signs of water.
> My thinking is,,,Surly if THICK oil can leach into the Water cooling system, Why won’t THIN water flow into the Oil system ?.


Something to do with 60 psi in the oil system pumping it in.  Best change the hoses as well as the oil makes the rubber hoses go soggy, or they did on my old car when the oil got in the water.


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 1, 2018)

Fingers crossed NZ that the nest is ok for now, though i'm probably being over optimistic.


----------



## harrow (Jul 1, 2018)

NZ are you enjoying your holiday ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 1, 2018)

Hi Gang, Yeah I’m taking it VERY easy, & By NO means think this has cured itself,,,As said earlier in the Thread, The Garage is going to Replace the Oil Cooler when I get back, I REALLY am hoping that it isn’t the Head Gasket!.
All seems ok at the minute though !.


----------



## harrow (Jul 1, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang, Yeah I’m taking it VERY easy, & By NO means think this has cured itself,,,As said earlier in the Thread, The Garage is going to Replace the Oil Cooler when I get back, I REALLY am hoping that it isn’t the Head Gasket!.
> All seems ok at the minute though !.


Glad to hear your taking it easy, enjoy your time off.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 1, 2018)

I Believe the Head Gasket it self isn’t that bad a price to buy per say, But the Work that is required to Chang it is a Fair Bit,,,No Room AT ALL to work with, & Just a Pig of a Job,  BUT I have to say while I would have the chance of a good Site Park up, It’s almost worth considering, The trouble is even after doing the Oil Cooler when I return to Site, It STILL MIGHT be a Pin Hole in the Oil side of the Head Gasket !. 

THATS What is so annoying it could be either one (I think)


----------



## eddyt (Jul 2, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I Believe the Head Gasket it self isn’t that bad a price to buy per say, But the Work that is required to Chang it is a Fair Bit,,,No Room AT ALL to work with, & Just a Pig of a Job,  BUT I have to say while I would have the chance of a good Site Park up, It’s almost worth considering, The trouble is even after doing the Oil Cooler when I return to Site, It STILL MIGHT be a Pin Hole in the Oil side of the Head Gasket !.
> 
> THATS What is so annoying it could be either one (I think)



hi
  could you not do a pressure drop test on the oil cooler. disconnect the water
  pipes and connect a cylinder pressure tester and see if it holds its air.


----------



## harrow (Jul 2, 2018)

eddyt said:


> hi
> could you not do a pressure drop test on the oil cooler. disconnect the water
> pipes and connect a cylinder pressure tester and see if it holds its air.



Well the same can be done with the radiator cap, with test equipment you can pump up the radiator with air pressure


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'd be very surprised if its the head gasket NZ. Best way to confirm the the oil cooler is, as I explained earlier, disconnect the water hoses from the oil cooler and join them together wit a small piece of copper pipe (or whatever comes to hand). Take the nest out for a run and if you find oil leaking from the oil cooler water connections then that would confirm it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah it’s actually MORE annoying that I’m STILL NOT getting what I would consider ‘Fresh or More’ oil in my Header Tank this last week of relatively light use, than if it was pouring in ! (Kinda, If you know what I mean !)
I’m doing roughly 90 min Engine Runs, Then stopping for an Hour to do my Checks & It appears to be all Normal!.
I haven’t had to Top anything up, I’ve only had the slightest ‘Oil slick Residue’ in my Header Tank, The Fan is Kicking in, The Top & Bottom Hoses On The Radiator Are Hot, No ‘Hiss’ from the Bottle Cap, Oil is Clear of Water contamination, Engine isn’t over heating & Dont have any Exhaust Smoke !. It’s that rare time that it’s really annoying that everything appears ok !

But I DO fell The Nest has lost a bit of Power though, Especially On Hills,,,Hmmm !!

I’m headed back in the general direction of The Miseries Site Tomorrow, Should arrive Wednesday, So There’s Still time for something to go wrong !


----------



## harrow (Jul 2, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Yeah it’s actually MORE annoying that I’m STILL NOT getting what I would consider ‘Fresh or More’ oil in my Header Tank this last week of relatively light use, than if it was pouring in ! (Kinda, If you know what I mean !)
> I’m doing roughly 90 min Engine Runs, Then stopping for an Hour to do my Checks & It appears to be all Normal!.
> I haven’t had to Top anything up, I’ve only had the slightest ‘Oil slick Residue’ in my Header Tank, The Fan is Kicking in, The Top & Bottom Hoses On The Radiator Are Hot, No ‘Hiss’ from the Bottle Cap, Oil is Clear of Water contamination, Engine isn’t over heating & Dont have any Exhaust Smoke !. It’s that rare time that it’s really annoying that everything appears ok !
> 
> ...



That's right you cant go on enjoying yourself get back to work and earn some money.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 3, 2018)

Just throwing this out there as I dont know the answer, would such a seemingly small oil leak (at present if it exists) result in a loss of power. I dont think so but I dont know, the loss of power is either trick of your mind or something else maybe?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 3, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Just throwing this out there as I dont know the answer, would such a seemingly small oil leak (at present if it exists) result in a loss of power. I dont think so but I dont know, the loss of power is either trick of your mind or something else maybe?



It's going slower cos it's having to carry a zombie who ate a whole carrot cake to himself.

No wonder the poor thing is struggling up the hills! :lol-049::lol-061:


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 3, 2018)

Its probably because of ther problems he is subconsciously wary and 'thinks' its down on power. I hope that it anyway


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Just throwing this out there as I dont know the answer, would such a seemingly small oil leak (at present if it exists) result in a loss of power. I dont think so but I dont know, the loss of power is either trick of your mind or something else maybe?



Well,,,,
Let’s cut back to basics there shouldn’t be ANY signs of Oil in the Header Tank, & There is Or rather WAS !,
So something isn’t right,,,& I doubt that it would fix itself.
So Maybe it’s had a Baring on the Power loss Problem!.

It’s just that I like to try & fix things in life things before they get worse, But In order for that to happen I have to Blinking know what the Problem is lol lol..
When I get back to sites I’m going to Phone the Garage & Tell them the Trip Details as far as the Oil / Coolent goes & See What they still recommend the Corse of action they recommended.
I might even ask them to do a Compression Test & Re-Torque the Head Bolts as well, that shouldn’t cost much & it’s one more thing that might help Things.


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 3, 2018)

You need someone with a better idea than me I am afraid NZ, excess heat would result in loss of power but not sure if it could result in an oil dump into the water, possible if there is a pressure relief valve I suppose but someone else would have to say.

Is it worth completely flushing through the water side a couple of times if it 'may' be heat related? I seem to recall air locks in some cooling systems from the dim and distant past but no idea how common and no idea if it could be a cause here

Edit: Actually my theory on excess heat is petrol engines, not sure if you would get the same on diesel


----------



## harrow (Jul 3, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well,,,,
> Let’s cut back to basics there shouldn’t be ANY signs of Oil in the Header Tank, & There is Or rather WAS !,
> So something isn’t right,,,& I doubt that it would fix itself.
> So Maybe it’s had a Baring on the Power loss Problem!.
> ...



It's a shame the oil cooler adapter is so expensive because it is easy to fit and if you gave the cooling system water a good few rinses out with biological washing powder that would also clean that out, of course putting antifreeze back in before the winter.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 3, 2018)

If the head gasket is faulty, would a re torque do any good?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 3, 2018)

harrow said:


> It's a shame the oil cooler adapter is so expensive because it is easy to fit and if you gave the cooling system water a good few rinses out with biological washing powder that would also clean that out, of course putting antifreeze back in before the winter.


I got the impression that because of where everything is positioned engine-wise it might well be easy to fit the part, but is in a difficult place to access so not be so easy a job to get at it?

(says she, who knows sweet Fanny Adams about engines!! :lol-061:  )


----------



## harrow (Jul 3, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I got the impression that because of where everything is positioned engine-wise it might well be easy to fit the part, but is in a difficult place to access so not be so easy a job to get at it?
> 
> (says she, who knows sweet Fanny Adams about engines!! :lol-061:  )



It's underneath the oil filter which is a normal service item, but the part does seem to be expensive.


----------



## harrow (Jul 3, 2018)

Edina said:


> If the head gasket is faulty, would a re torque do any good?



If you are doing it yourself without any cost of going to a garage, then it is well worth trying.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

No, as said The Oil Cooler is really REALLY Easily accessible on The Nest, Once the Oil is Dropped you just Spin off to he Filter, Undo Two Coolent Pipes & It’s only Probably a 20 min job to then replace the cooler, So probably an Hours Job all in.


It’s the Blinking COST of the dam thing that’s the problem, Made 10 Tim’s worse as Their doesn’t seem to be a constant re-contamination of the Header Tank to confirm that it’s at fault...
THATS What The Problem is !..


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

Edina said:


> If the head gasket is faulty, would a re torque do any good?



Well, My Thinking is  ‘if’ it’s only a pin prick fault, on a 22 year old engine & the Head can be tightened down a tad to Squash & re-Seal the Pin Prick it might be worth doing !.


----------



## trixie88 (Jul 3, 2018)

if part is costly but easy to replace....could you not get a reconditioned one,,,or secod hand one from one of those places which strp down...accident right offs.... and sell the good parts........just a thought

a stitch in time saves nine....dont leave it until it causes more damage,trixie


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 3, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well, My Thinking is  ‘if’ it’s only a pin prick fault, on a 22 year old engine & the Head can be tightened down a tad to Squash & re-Seal the Pin Prick it might be worth doing !.



Hmm, would be good if it was that easy. 'If' there is a fault in the head gasket and oil is getting into the water jacket, and you think there is a loss in power then I would guess at more than a pin prick. Also would you feel confident if a re torque appeared to solve the problem?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> if part is costly but easy to replace....could you not get a reconditioned one,,,or secod hand one from one of those places which strp down...accident right offs.... and sell the good parts........just a thought
> 
> a stitch in time saves nine....dont leave it until it causes more damage,trixie



TBH I DID think about it, But it’s knowing the replacement Cooler is sound isn’t it !.


----------



## eddyt (Jul 3, 2018)

Edina said:


> Hmm, would be good if it was that easy. 'If' there is a fault in the head gasket and oil is getting into the water jacket, and you think there is a loss in power then I would guess at more than a pin prick. Also would you feel confident if a re torque appeared to solve the problem?


hi
   the trouble with re torque is the bolts are strech bolts and the last stage
  of tightening is by so many degrees. you could check non are slack.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 3, 2018)

Listen, get your *rs* back on that tractor mower, earn the pennies to pay for the parts and give yourself some peace of mind when it's all over. 

Just sayin'  :wave:

On the other hand, we ought to get one of those online fundraisers thingies going so we can buy that spare part for you, which will cut out all the agony. After all, it's your full time home not like us brick & mortarers who can leave a vehicle where it is and go back to our houses where we'll still be safe and sound.

Waddya think, folks?

We've raised money for lesser causes than this!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

Lol lol lol

Thanks for the Thought MSG (Appreciated)  but I make my own way & Luck in life, That’s why I’m A bit lost & in Lucky at the moment  Lol Lol

It’s NOT about me not having the Money, As a Fulltime Livaboard I have an ‘Emergency’ Fund for Misshaps & Emergencies So I can afford the part, & The Work To Be done by the Garage Guys, It’s just that Spending what is going to be around £500 odd quid & Still Have no garentee of a fix just grates on me a tad,
I mean come on That’s A LOT of Cider & Donuts !


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 3, 2018)

i had a slight loss of power on hills last year and was worried it was a serious engine issue...  it turned out to be a  simple and cheap repair   it was a stretched accelerator  cable.....   maybe this is worth a look NZ ?   sometimes second faults appear with puzzling synchonicity


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi ya DG,
Oh I would Welcome that as being the Problem,,,
As you say, Definitely worth a mention to the Guys when I get back to Site.


----------



## harrow (Jul 3, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya DG,
> Oh I would Welcome that as being the Problem,,,
> As you say, Definitely worth a mention to the Guys when I get back to Site.



Oh, also, 

I bought some thicker rubber mats and had it under the accelerator pedal, 

it did seem strange I could not get past 50mph with the new rubber mat,

easily sorted that out,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

harrow said:


> Oh, also,
> 
> I bought some thicker rubber mats and had it under the accelerator pedal,
> 
> ...



Do you know what, That isn’t to be overlooked either, Yeah I have got Thicker Mats Down, But They have been there for a while & I think it’s been ok up to now, But I will now be conscious of it & Have a look,,,
Right I’m going to Drive a little Heavier today & Push The Nest to a Higher speed if I can,,Then See if THAT makes any Difference !..


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 3, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Do you know what, That isn’t to be overlooked either, Yeah I have got Thicker Mats Down, But They have been there for a while & I think it’s been ok up to now, But I will now be conscious of it & Have a look,,,
> Right I’m going to Drive a little Heavier today & Push The Nest to a Higher speed if I can,,Then See if THAT makes any Difference !..



I think that's the  way to  go. When something isn't  right, it makes me super sensitive and twitchy  about everything else. Every slight noise, rattle,  I go into Meerkat mode. I know what you mean about spending but not knowing for sure that the problem is solved. If someone can say, this is the problem, this will fix it and it will cost £x.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> I think that's the  way to  go. When something isn't  right, it makes me super sensitive and twitchy  about everything else. Every slight noise, rattle,  I go into Meerkat mode. I know what you mean about spending but not knowing for sure that the problem is solved. If someone can say, this is the problem, this will fix it and it will cost £x.



That’s it, I’ve NEVER minded spending money where needed on My Home The Nest, & Don’t begrudge a Penny of it either.
Anyway will report back later with today’s findings!


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 3, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> I think that's the  way to  go. When something isn't  right, it makes me super sensitive and twitchy  about everything else. Every slight noise, rattle,  I go into Meerkat mode. I know what you mean about spending but not knowing for sure that the problem is solved. If someone can say, *this is the problem, this will fix it and it will cost £x*.



They don't seem to do that anymore, it's more a case of 'we'll try this and if that doesn't work we'll try something else' :mad2:


----------



## yorkslass (Jul 3, 2018)

Edina said:


> They don't seem to do that anymore, it's more a case of 'we'll try this and if that doesn't work we'll try something else' :mad2:



I can understand the dilemma of mechanics working on newer vehicles, but i would have thought, not that I know, that older vehicles would be more straightforward.
Son in law had a fault on his car, so it was plugged into THE computer. Being a lay person, you'de think that would be the answer. Oh no. They said it could be a number of things.:scared:  Very few have unlimited  funds.


----------



## trixie88 (Jul 3, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> TBH I DID think about it, But it’s knowing the replacement Cooler is sound isn’t it !.


some of these places give a money back guarantee...........and are all probably tested........good luck nz whatever you decide.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 3, 2018)

Edina said:


> They don't seem to do that anymore, it's more a case of 'we'll try this and if that doesn't work we'll try something else' :mad2:


You mean like my Kangaroo car-van, Chris? :lol-061:

D'you now the garage still have it and it's still not sorted. How many weeks (months?!) is it now? 
Just checked back, 26th April it first broke down, you work it out... 

As of last week, apparently they were going to start taking a look at the fuel pump solenoid.

It's had two new 2 ECUs , a new fuse box... by the time they've finished it'll have a brand new engine built from replacement parts 
:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049: :rolleyes2:

I have other transport now, so it's no big deal at the minute


----------



## harrow (Jul 3, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You mean like my Kangaroo car-van,
> 
> As of last week, apparently they were going to start taking a look at the fuel pump solenoid.



If you send pictures I will have a look at them for you £80/hour plus vat.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 3, 2018)

harrow said:


> If you send pictures I will have a look at them for you £80/hour plus vat.



Ah, thank you harrow, but the garage have said there will be no charge to me when it's finally fixed. 

However, I think that should be IF it's ever fixed! :lol-061:


----------



## harrow (Jul 3, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Ah, thank you harrow, but the garage have said there will be no charge to me when it's finally fixed.
> 
> However, I think that should be IF it's ever fixed! :lol-061:



That should be a refund if they can't fix it !


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 3, 2018)

harrow said:


> That should be a refund if they can't fix it !



All in good time, harrow. Give them enough rope....


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi NZ, OK If the head gasket had blown to extent of causing a loss of power it would be causing other symptoms, white exhaust fumes (steam) which would be very noticeable and most likely pressurising the coolant system to the point of blowing water out of your header tank.
When you are running the engine are you actually driving or just letting it tick over?
Take it out and drive it like you stole it, put it under a bit of pressure, that should show something. It could be that the oil cooler had a tiny leak which allowed the oil to show in the water, It wouldnt take much as the oil is under quite high pressure. It is possible that it has resealed itself (not likely but possible) with a small piece of debris in the oil.
Like you quite rightly say, there was oil in the water  and that definitely shouldnt be there so there IS something amiss.
I recommend that you try bypassing the oil cooler water hose as I explained. Maybe tie a plastic bag onto the lower connection of the cooler and take it out for a run. Check the bag when you get back and if theres oil in there you have proved that is the defective part


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi ya, Thank you SO much for your posts in thi Thread, I really have appreciated them.

Right,
As I said earlier I Drove The Nest a Bit Harder today,
Parked up earlier & it’s now cool enough to have a look & Do My checks,,,
Sigh,,,,(In a Kinda Good Way !)
Engine Oil  lest of Contamination Vis Oil Cap & Fip Stick,
Header Tank ‘Almost’ Clear of Contamination showing just minimal ‘Film’ in otherwise clear water.
No Loss of Any Fluids (Oil OR Water), So No Yopping up required,
Certainly No Smoke out the Exhaust of any noticeable description.
Engine Starts & runs fine with Engine Temperature & Fan doing what they should!.
Hmmmm Power (in my mind) Still Down a tad !,

Had enough now,,,, Back on site Tomorrow, Going to tell the Garage Guys my findings. But I’m just a bit Annoyed & Quite honestly Confused at this ‘Problem’
The facts are -
Definitely ‘Slight’ Oil in Header Tank.
Nzo Contamination In Engine Oil,
No Over Heating,
‘APPARENT’ Loss of Power Especially on Hills. 
AHHHH !!!.

I NEED DONUTS !.

(Thanks guys)


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jul 3, 2018)

The loss of power could well be "in your head" I know how it is in this situation. Sometimes we imagine things are getting worse when they arent lol. Still, you know the nest better than any online description can explain.
I would imagine it is a bit worse for you as you rely on it more as it is your home too. Good luck in getting it sorted.


----------



## harrow (Jul 3, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya, Thank you SO much for your posts in thi Thread, I really have appreciated them.
> 
> Right,
> As I said earlier I Drove The Nest a Bit Harder today,
> ...



Just a thought, you did not offer your bus for sale ???

A common trick is for the buyer to put dirty engine oil in the header tank, the buyer says, I will buy but at a much cheaper price, happened to mandrake on here.

link below

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...r-scam-i-have-been-caught-out.html?highlight=


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

No,,,Not for sale yet, & Maybe not for another Year or so yet.
But I get what you say !


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 3, 2018)

NZ, not sure if you missed this but Dave has mentioned it a couple of times now, looks like a fairly easy test to carry out and will tell you if oil cooler is fubarred or not. Unless you did reply to it somewhere and it isn't easy in which case ignore me 



DaveH55 said:


> I'd be very surprised if its the head gasket NZ. Best way to confirm the the oil cooler is, as I explained earlier, disconnect the water hoses from the oil cooler and join them together wit a small piece of copper pipe (or whatever comes to hand). Take the nest out for a run and if you find oil leaking from the oil cooler water connections then that would confirm it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> NZ, not sure if you missed this but Dave has mentioned it a couple of times now, looks like a fairly easy test to carry out and will tell you if oil cooler is fubarred or not. Unless you did reply to it somewhere and it isn't easy in which case ignore me



Yep, Seen that, & Would Never ignore most advice, Its what Then defines us in the choices we make in the future Matey.
The problem I have is. . that ‘If’ it was the Oil Cooler that was at fault, Then to my mind it would have been a re- Occurring Oil Problem in the Header Tank !. & There isn’t !...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 3, 2018)

Yeah, I certainly didn’t put stuff in the wrong Ole,,,!
That would really land me in the ,,,, !
But I do get what you’re saying, it’s just that I’m not a great believer in things Mending ‘Themselves’, But can you see how Worrying &  annoying it’s been !,,,
Ahh well I’m out of Cider Tonight & Back On Site Tomorrow So once Parked up & Settled I will make a call to the Garage Guys maybe Monday & see what they suggest (That maybe along the same lines as you just said) !


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 3, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> The loss of power could well be "in your head" I know how it is in this situation. Sometimes we imagine things are getting worse when they arent lol. Still, you know the nest better than any online description can explain.
> I would imagine it is a bit worse for you as you rely on it more as it is your home too. Good luck in getting it sorted.



i had to have new  transmission parts fitted in the south of France last year and it took 12 days to sort out.  the garage fitted my couriered-out somerset dealers parts and then i did a local test drive on the flat - van ran beautifully.   BUT i was really ULTRA sensitive to loss of power when i drove through hills after that till i got home and had it checked by my local garage.  its easy to hear a tiny noise and exaggerate it when we are stressed - and cos the nest is your home you will be more stressed than the rest of us.      Maybe ask the garage men to go out with you and let them drive it. 
  best wishes


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 13, 2018)

up dates NZ ???    whats occuring ??    hope you and the nest are well....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey DG,
Well,,, I had a bit of a Slow meandering trip through Cornwall for a week or so Keeping a mindful eye on the Dash Temperature gauge, & Stopping Roughly every 90 min or so to do Engine Oil & Header Tank Checks.

Nothing, Not a Blinking Thing Out the Ordinary!...
Temperature Didn’t get above about 95°C When the Fan Kicks in as it should !.
Oil Level Constant & seemed Contamination free !.
Header Tank Water Level Rises by about 20mm when hot as expected, Dropping to original Level when cool & is ALSO Contamination free (Slight ‘Oily’ stain from before).
It’s SO Blinking annoying it’s like sitting on a Time Bomb!
As I’ve said (& Garage Guys Agreed) I Could Spend £500 ish on an Oil Cooler & it might not be ‘The Fix’ as until Noticable Amounts of oil re appears it ‘Possibly’ Wouldn’t Even Be that noticeable if we was to bypass the Oil Cooler. It might be A problem with the Head Gasket, Or even a Seal somewhere in stead !
Bottom line is,,,Until the Problem comes back With a Vengeance BUT Catch it before it does any Damage can’t really do a lot !.
I’m back working now for 2 weeks, So The Nest is Safe & Parked up, But when I leave I’m going to drive it Hard for a Day While Local to the Garage & Go From there...


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sounds like a plan NZ.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 26, 2018)

Any further news NZ ?  we haven't seen you for a while ?


----------



## trixie88 (Aug 26, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> Any further news NZ ?  we haven't seen you for a while ?



ive been wondering too DG........NZ put some interesting posts...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey Guys,
Thank you for your thoughts on The Nest,
Right,
Well it’s been some 8 ish weeks since the initial Oil was found in the Coolent tank, & to be honest it’s been on my mind A LOT that it could be The Head gasket that was failing between the Oil & Coolant side that of course could be FATAL To the Nest if not caught in time as we all know.
The trouble was -
A, it seemed to be a VERY slight ‘DROP’ or two entering the Coolent system.
B, very intermittent.
So fingers was pointing to The Oil Cooler, The troubles is with that is to replace this was going to be around the £500 mark when done. & it just STILL might be the Head gasket after all !.
So,,,TODAY I had the Oil Cooler disconnected & Then joined in a loop via a piece of pipe from its inlet to its outlet. (Basically isolated & blocked off). I Also had the Head Studs/Bolts re torqued.
& BOTH a Pressure Test & Chemical test done on the Coolent tank & ALL WAS FOUND TO BE GOOD !.
So as a treat a new Fuel Filter, Oil Change, New Oil filter, Coolent water Emptied & Re Filled with new Pink Antifreeze ran up & All seemed good n happy. I am taking it for a Run on Monday for a few mile, then Tuesday Up the A39, A316 & M5 North & beyond for a few hundred mile so THAT will be the real test as it’s Fast, Slow, Stop, Up & Down for about 9 hours or so depending on Roadworks & Traffic!.
Just renewed my insurance & Breakdown (Through our own AIB) so all good,,,,,SO FAR !.
I will get the Bill via email tomorrow for the work the Garage Guys done & will let you know.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 31, 2018)

fingers crossed really  tightly NZ   -   glad to see you on the move again..... :drive:


----------



## saxonborg (Aug 31, 2018)

Did you pressure check your oil cooler to see if you could eliminate the fault from that component?


----------



## yorkslass (Aug 31, 2018)

I hope it's  ok. Bad enough when it's  a leisure vehicle,  but a different thing altogether  when it's  your home.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Aug 31, 2018)

It was suggested SB, but No, because it is now isolated ‘Out of the loop’ so to say & there was going to be the additional test done on the Coolent tank, There was no ‘Real’ point !.it can leak all it likes internally now, it will now just be part of the Oil system!.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Aug 31, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> I hope it's  ok. Bad enough when it's  a leisure vehicle,  but a different thing altogether  when it's  your home.



Hi Ya, Yeah it IS a Worry isn’t it, The Nest & I have always had a symbiotic relationship, I really don’t like it when it’s I’ll.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 1, 2018)

Got the Bill in today as promised from the Garage Guys that Visited me On Site & Done the work outlined in my previous post.



Obviously this is just the Email giving me the Total amount payable including VAT, I’m hoping to loose that when he pops by in an hour or so to Top Up the Break Fluid & collect his Cash !...


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 1, 2018)

Good to hear you are sorted and for much less than it could have been NZ. Safe journey


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2018)

Thanks Nab,



delicagirl said:


> NZ  is the nest all sorted now engine wise?



Yeah it does seem absolutely fine, So Definitely the Oil Cooler was the Problem & The Work done to bypass it is a cure. Yesterday I done a 8hr Drive all in one hit, Then Stopped for Fuel (£90 !!) Ok & a further £13 on Harry Ramsdens Legendary Fish n Chips, 

Then with both of us fully Fuelled drove a further 2 HRs before Parking Up, Then This Morning After doing The Nests Engine checks I’ve done another 2 HRs & Just Parked Up now for some Exercise in the form of Walking Up to the very end of the pull in to a Favourite Butty van of mine for a Sausage n Egg Butty. 
So all seems good,,,Phew !


----------



## mickymost (Sep 6, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Commiserations.
> We were driving along yesterday. As we we passed the MOT Garage that we regularly use, my chauffeuse said that the gearstick was loose . The service warning light came on.
> We coasted onto his forecourt. Turned the engine off .
> He came to investigate  and found it wouldn't restart.
> ...




Paul sorry to hear you had to open that wallet again after depleting its funds on your meal the other night but it goes to show things happen at the right time someone was looking out for you

Hope the OP gets his vehicle sorted and it turns out to be something small!(sorry just read its sorted so I should have read the above postings)

Michael


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Sep 6, 2018)

Thats the way NZ . Have you noticed it running any hotter with the oil cooler bypassed?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> Thats the way NZ . Have you noticed it running any hotter with the oil cooler bypassed?



Hi ya Dave,
Nope, It’s exactly where it’s always been, What I ‘WILL’ say though is Although it’s Absolutely Fine in Traffic, Fine on a Run, it DOES go up a ‘Notch’ (So in my case 5/10° or so on a Long up Hill, it probably done it before of course but I just notice it now !.
But The Nest hasn’t shown any Oil in the Coolent, The Coolent has maintained its level on the Max mark when cool, & climes a Little higher as it should do when Hot.


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice one, sounds like you have it sussed :drive:


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 6, 2018)

There must be a reason for the original fitment of the oil cooler.

I would be a tad cautious ...

That said oil technology has moved on a lot since your vehicle was manufactured.

If you aren't using a fully synthetic oil that may be advisable, but it is alleged to be problematic in older engines that may have become somewhat worn.

Perhaps seek professional advice.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 7, 2018)

Cheers Chris,
Yes I DO use a Fully synthetic oil (10/30 or 10/40 can’t remember of top of my head now) But it’s also the same grade as the Garage Guys put in which was also Fully Synthetic, So I Guess all ok with that.
I did ask if bypassing the Oil Cooler ‘Could’ be problematic, & the General consensus was -
If Prolonged driving in Hotter climates, Lack of Air flow or Continuous Particularly Rugged driving conditions then Probably more So, But Normal Driving conditions ‘Shouldn’t’ be a Problem at all. If in Traffic jam for an hour moving at 1 MPH on a Boiling Hot Day, while negotiating Porlock hill while weaving my way through & over a Rubble lorries spilt load, Then I will just pull over & Have a Cuppa!.
Seriously Good points though Chris.


----------



## harrow (Sep 7, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Cheers Chris,
> Yes I DO use a Fully synthetic oil (10/30 or 10/40 can’t remember of top of my head now) But it’s also the same grade as the Garage Guys put in which was also Fully Synthetic, So I Guess all ok with that.
> I did ask if bypassing the Oil Cooler ‘Could’ be problematic, & the General consensus was -
> If Prolonged driving in Hotter climates, Lack of Air flow or Continuous Particularly Rugged driving conditions then Probably more So, But Normal Driving conditions ‘Shouldn’t’ be a Problem at all. If in Traffic jam for an hour moving at 1 MPH on a Boiling Hot Day, while negotiating Porlock hill while weaving my way through & over a Rubble lorries spilt load, Then I will just pull over & Have a Cuppa!.
> Seriously Good points though Chris.



NZ. This will give you time to find a reasonably priced oil cooler ready for next summer. 

It does seem that parts for older motorhomes are getting harder to find. 

Almost if you could find a cheap secondhand engine and gearbox if would be good to keep it stashed away in case you need it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 7, 2018)

Hey Harrow,
Yeah I did try & find an oil Cooler but pressure tested S/H ones are as rare as Rocking Horse Poo & NEW ones are Stupid Money !. I DO think that getting another COMPLETE Eng & Gearbox has it’s merits, As The Recent Alternator & Oil Cooler alone would have gone a long way to the cost of getting the Lump. BUT I’m a Full Time Livaboard & Haven’t got any storage so not really feasible.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 7, 2018)

This was taken (Not by me of course as that would be Illegal !) some 4 HRs into my 8hr non stop run & as you can see on this up hill section the Temperature gauge is at its HIGHEST point for that trip.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 7, 2018)

I would imagine you could get the existing oil cooler repaired.

In essence it needs re-coring, and there are specialist companies that do precisely this.

Well worth investigating. Look for radiator re-coring/repair/refurb.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 7, 2018)

Cheers Chris, Yeah well worth a Google Matey !.


----------

